# My experience with Versatrans



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I just wanted to share my experience with Versatrans. I only recently started using them because of their extra-large (13 x 19) sheets. Their prices seemed a bit high to me but I had some 4-color designs that I could gang up and bring the per-design down.

I placed 2 orders for on-site swim pressing two weeks apart. The first design had a black base with green and blue fading in the design. While pressing, I noticed that several of the designs did not have any green -- just the black base showed up. I was lucky to finish the job but found more bad designs -- a total of 19 sheets (out of 50). 

The second design went a bit better than I expected. I actually sold more tees than I planned and ran out of designs.

I called Versatrans today and explained my problem. They checked to see how many extras of the second design they had. They agreed to send me 19 sheets of the second design for free to compensate me for the 19 bad sheets of the first design.

I'm pretty happy with their offer and with their work. I'm confident that I'll use them again.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

*Update: *I called Versatrans at 10:46 am EST on Monday. The lady I talked to had to call me back after she checked to see what her options were. She called back at 10:59.

I got my replacement images yesterday (Tuesday)! That is really quick.

I am quite impressed with their exceptional customer service.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

They are pretty good, I would give them a 7 out of 10. We spend thousands a year with them


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

binki said:


> They are pretty good, I would give them a 7 out of 10. We spend thousands a year with them


 Now, I'm curious... 

1. How could Versatrans be better in your eyes to get a 9 or 10?

2. Who do you rank higher and why?

(If you don't want to share in public, you could pm me. Or just tell me to mind my own business.)


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

jleampark said:


> Now, I'm curious...
> 
> 1. How could Versatrans be better in your eyes to get a 9 or 10?
> 
> ...


Pricing is a little high, they don't always follow directions, they don't go out of their way to help you, their website is so-so for ordering.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Ok. I see your first and last points and don't really have any experience with your 2nd and 3rd.


----------

